# Best yogurt?



## 15633 (Feb 14, 2007)

HI, I have IBS-D and have been trying different yogurts, not quite sure how long i should take them to see good results... I'm jus thoping to get that good bacteria in my stomach.I tried the vanilla activia one... I think the fructose makes my stomach funny. I'm trying plain ALTA DENA yogurt, I wonder if that is going to work? Also, I'm lactose intolerant, so maybe i should be eating the soy yogurt.Any thoughts?!


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:I have IBS-D and have been trying different yogurts, not quite sure how long i should take them to see good results... I'm jus thoping to get that good bacteria in my stomach.


For IBS-D, this might help: Saccharomyces boulardii.


----------



## Bradw4040 (Feb 10, 2006)

The yougerts may be over hyped. Try one of the probiotic supplements discussed in this section. Read through the posts and see what others have said and then decide on one that fits your circumstances and budget. Many people have had good results with probitics and fiber in combination. Each persons IBS is specific to their system and different products work differently for everyone. Good luck!!!


----------



## 14048 (Mar 1, 2007)

I am doing the activa twice a day. They are tasty and don't irrate my lactose intolerance. I have liked every flavor I have tried. I just bought some of the vanilla but have not eaten any of it yet. Everybody is different and all you can do is to try every thing and maybe you will find something that works for you,too. I was doing acidophylis with probiotics but did not think I was benefitting from them. Good luck in finding something that works for you. Keep reading the boards and you will find someone just like you. We are all here for you. GadJett


----------



## Jasmine523 (Apr 3, 2007)

I've been mixing the plain Dannon (regular)yogurt with an Activia at night.I have also been taking a probiotic.The first time I tried the plain regular yogurt, I had D ( I usually have C issues), but I think I just had to get used to eating yogurt.


----------

